# Seeking host org & charity in Raleigh, NC / Wake Co. for charty iHaunted Attraction



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

*The search continues*

Any suggestions on a Raleigh-area charity who could use an annual Haunted Attraction fundraiser and/or a non-partisan, secular Hosting Org for this type of fundraiser?


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

Still thinking about this???


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

I've put it on the back-burner, getting involved in a less complicated volunteer effort. But I still think about it. Thanks for asking. But nothing going on for now. No clear sponsors or hosts. Was considering volunteering labor to the Durham Jaycees' haunted charity attraction to learn the ropes--but it seems they've ceased operations.


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I hope you find something good and if you do, please let me know. I might be able to help. I have a pretty good Halloween magic show for kids and families. [email protected] Thanks!


----------

